# CSS dropdown menu problem in IE 7



## Juc1 (May 14, 2010)

Hi all,

The dropdown menu on my Drupal 7 site works fine in other browsers but in Internet Explorer 7, only the first sub-menu item is displayed correctly and items below this are written vertically instead of horizontally.

screenshot of menu in IE 7 =



http://imgur.com/TZuU5


Any suggestions please?

Thank you​


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

I think you'd get more help if you posted a *direct* link to your site for reference, and also posted the relevant portions of your code, including css specs. As it is, you're asking us to search through your code, and since not many of us are using IE7, we also have to download the IE7 specific files and sort through them. Lots of people on here are willing to help, but you gotta help us help you


----------



## yowkah (Mar 4, 2011)

my element inspector of google chrome ( did a quick inspection since i dont have IE7 ready here) showed that the width and height of the menu items is set to auto. try give them a fixed width, see if it works.


----------

